# Jerkbait



## crabbybill (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey friend, you mad at me> Someone at gon blist said you not nice to me with speak talk. i just making sure we cool. byt the way, i think you good hunter. i really impressed with your articles in du magazine. this is same guy right>

well friend, thank you for being nice to me and other people. you swell kind of guy.

please put up some tips of waterowl knoledge cause i respect you style of hunting. 

i being sinsire. and i think you nice too


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Love note*

Somebody has a crush on Jerkbait!


----------



## chase870 (Aug 10, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Somebody has a crush on Jerkbait!



Well he does have soft skin and nice features


----------



## wingding (Aug 11, 2009)

They will be sharing a blind before long.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 11, 2009)

alrighty then


----------



## chase870 (Aug 11, 2009)

wingding said:


> They will be sharing a blind before long.



Big Rob is gonna have a fit


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Old Crabby's _seem's to be going soft _in his old age.


----------



## browning84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, this is cute


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 11, 2009)

...I don't even know what to say...


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 11, 2009)

Sharing a nice lay out blind??!!!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Aug 11, 2009)

good lord...


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 11, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> good lord...



Not even sure if it helps to call him in at this point.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Aug 11, 2009)

CrabbyBill. Make sure you bring some gas money and shells for JERKBAIT. He likes the blue Challangers from Canada. Or just anything laying around.


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 11, 2009)

i think yous all nice some, and i like em like that today friend. some come time to be over friend and like me some too. 
well, thank you for leting me have a place to come to every nite; me is friend to all guys in pertikliar jerkbate- i now know he like to borow shels from people. hehe- i heard a good story today from guy he hunt with, i like that style- invite me and i forget shels acidentaly, and can i borrow some? yes friend, cause you hear now. ok, and i saved money, alot good right there.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 11, 2009)

Crabby,
 I like your prose.


----------



## DUD (Aug 11, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> i think yous all nice some, and i like em like that today friend. some come time to be over friend and like me some too.
> well, thank you for leting me have a place to come to every nite; me is friend to all guys in pertikliar jerkbate- i now know he like to borow shels from people. hehe- i heard a good story today from guy he hunt with, i like that style- invite me and i forget shels acidentaly, and can i borrow some? yes friend, cause you hear now. ok, and i saved money, alot good right there.


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 11, 2009)

i like indian too, thank you freind


----------



## Ducks4Me (Aug 11, 2009)

Crabbybill your a funny guy.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 11, 2009)

Crabby,

PM me your address so I can ship you a case of Old Crow.  

We gotta keep you all liquored up.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 11, 2009)

can somone put together a memoir book  PUHLEEZE


----------



## injun joe (Aug 11, 2009)

It ain't always pretty, but the man can shore sling it.


----------



## big A 235 (Aug 11, 2009)

crabby do you hold jerkbait when he gets cold


----------



## big A 235 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## LLove (Aug 11, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ...I don't even know what to say...



i have a pros and cons list going.. care to add to it?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 11, 2009)

LLove said:


> i have a pros and cons list going.. care to add to it?



Not in the open forum


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Ducks4Me (Aug 11, 2009)

Where is old Stinkbait? Crabby do you know?


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 11, 2009)

hey friend duck4me, i like you some today. thanks for kind words please, and thanks; 
i never met jerkbait, but got friend who has. so having feiend who has friend is good time friend. it work all long to me
ok, listin, here i got to say things; number one- jerkbait sent ugly mesage to me, so i try to not be angrie and just drink my scoch whiskie, but when i got back on the wagen, id get mad agin. i try to be socile
numbr 2- he ok good to me now, i just stay light heded from Jb, so its good both worlds. i get to tolerite jerkbait, and the braves on tv stay fuzy. and thats funny to me friend.


----------



## Ducks4Me (Aug 11, 2009)

Bill I know these old boys I saw at the ramp last year at 4 in the morning drinkin beer before the hunt. Yall would have a dang good time and be funny too.


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Crab are going to the shin dig?


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Aug 11, 2009)

*A fastun*



Medicine Man said:


> Crab are going to the shin dig?


Hee got gud bote four decoi run.


----------



## LLove (Aug 11, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Hee got gud bote four decoi run.



and an illinois hunter that speaks cajun??  





this is the single most intriguing thread ever.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2009)

LLove said:


> and an illinois hunter that speaks cajun??


 

Easy there DD, I mean LL!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Crabby.....keep up the postings!  Many of us enjoy reading your comments.  Take it easy on the JB though!


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Crabby, Just wanted to make sure you made it through the night.  JB is a good friend till wake up call.  Kind of like a scorned woman, it'll hurt ya bad sometimes.


----------



## LLove (Aug 12, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Easy there DD, I mean LL!



you're just jealous cause you don't speak cajun and hang out in cajun country like Co


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Easy there DD, I mean LL!



No you didnt!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Aug 13, 2009)

Crab I noticed stinkbait replied to another post but had no response to your concerns here.


----------



## HoytGirl07 (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW is all I can say!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2009)

Crabby, enough is enough. Type plain, use spell check, I don`t much care, but either make your posts clear enough for me to read em, or they will be deleted. 

End of discussion. This is not open for debate.


----------



## crabbybill (Aug 13, 2009)

nicodeamus or however you spiel it, you same man who sent me box mesage, you dont like me friend> 
not sure why you so in business with me, but thank you i think. never had a grown man so much in it, busines it is.
you like boys much friend> you taking a likin to me i think today. 
some good friends on here, and some scary ones too, not sure about that one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 13, 2009)

c-ya round crabby


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Aug 13, 2009)

By By crAbbyBill>u wer a legind of tha WANGS AND Tangs forunm. Ure wit an wizdum will bee misssed.  Liftin my shut glass of JB 2 ya freind?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

oh well that was fun for a little while, cee ya round CrabbyBill


----------



## injun joe (Aug 13, 2009)

Dang it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> nicodeamus or however you spiel it, you same man who sent me box mesage, you dont like me friend>
> not sure why you so in business with me, but thank you i think. never had a grown man so much in it, busines it is.
> you like boys much friend> you taking a likin to me i think today.
> some good friends on here, and some scary ones too, not sure about that one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it



Sorry Nic, but that's one of the funniest post I've EVER read!!

Long live Crabby!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Nic, but that's one of the funniest post I've EVER read!!
> 
> Long live Crabby!!





Heck fire, I thought it was funny too! 

That ain`t what got him canned though. He posted the wrong kind of picture for this forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck fire, I thought it was funny too!
> 
> That ain`t what got him canned though. He posted the wrong kind of picture for this forum.



  "one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it"


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it"



That was classic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> That was classic




I'm thinking post of the year???


What say you, man with dog wit iys in nose??


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking post of the year???
> 
> 
> What say you, man with dog wit iys in nose??



I am still laughing


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohhh good lawd my head hurts after reading that.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats just too funny


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 13, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Heck fire, I thought it was funny too!
> 
> That ain`t what got him canned though. He posted the wrong kind of picture for this forum.



I certainly do agree that inappropriate content should be banned, but we all probably have to admit that he was darned entertaining to read! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> "one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it"



I'm almost in tears laughing!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

bump for da day shift!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

Last bump for my brother Nic!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2009)

Well that was good for a morning chuckle!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well that was good for a morning chuckle!!



Told ya!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bump for da day shift!!





You better leave me alone!!    I got tons of indian ammo layin` around here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You better leave me alone!!    I got tons of indian ammo layin` around here!!





And folks say I ain't "right"!!!


Hooch hat wearer!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 14, 2009)

What a sad day.  Crabby was the funniest thing on here in a long time.  

You sit on rokn char like ol jb and watch braves till next munth.  We gon get till killen on good like jb on a long nit.  Get jb on jerk rig keep ice cold on drank.

Here's to you frien!  If I drank much I would tip a glass of jb or some good non taxed.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking post of the year???



Second.  Dang it!  Now we must seek our entertainment elsewhere!!


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 14, 2009)

definate post of the year


----------



## PaulD (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll second that. Been watching this, it's a classic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

Just for Brother Nic . . . bump!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

And I got a spare!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> And I got a spare!!!


----------



## injun joe (Aug 14, 2009)

Just got a PM from Crabby. He said tell "Micodaemus, however yuo spiel it, yuo been good freind> Dont be mad wit Crabbybill and JB. We bean sinsire. :et us back inn."


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Aug 14, 2009)

wow.  i rarely visit this side of the forum.  But i will be back.  This is great.  I am seeing a post of the year award. here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Just got a PM from Crabby. He said tell "Micodaemus, however yuo spiel it, yuo been good freind> Dont be mad wit Crabbybill and JB. We bean sinsire. :et us back inn."


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 14, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

injun joe said:


> Just got a PM from Crabby. He said tell "Micodaemus, however yuo spiel it, yuo been good freind> Dont be mad wit Crabbybill and JB. We bean sinsire. :et us back inn."


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


>





Nicodemus ..... you absolutely have to have some T-shirts made!!

" One with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it!" 

I'll buy one!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2009)

You know you've read too many of Crabby's post when, no matter how bad the spelling, grammar, etc. you know EXACTLY what he's saying!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Aug 15, 2009)

Definitely post of the year.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2009)

He gave his all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

And some say I don`t have a sense of humor.


----------



## injun joe (Aug 16, 2009)

Nic ,you may want to change your internet handle to "Triple H",(Head in Hooch Hat).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2009)

I do have a question, what da heck is a "hooch" hat??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 17, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> He gave his all!



That he did 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I do have a question, what da heck is a "hooch" hat??



Maybe Nic will be along shortly to help us out with this.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Aug 18, 2009)

BTW the topic of the matter was Stinkbait...where has he been through all this?


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 27, 2009)

Nic please let ole Crabby back in!... One things for sure, with is grammar and spelling, he CAN'T hide behind another user name!HEHE!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 16, 2011)

crabbybill said:


> nicodeamus or however you spiel it, you same man who sent me box mesage, you dont like me friend>
> not sure why you so in business with me, but thank you i think. never had a grown man so much in it, busines it is.
> you like boys much friend> you taking a likin to me i think today.
> some good friends on here, and some scary ones too, not sure about that one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it





Hooked On Quack said:


> "one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it"





Hooked On Quack said:


> Last bump for my brother Nic!!





I lied, one mo time !!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2011)

crabbybill said:


> nicodeamus or however you spiel it, you same man who sent me box mesage, you dont like me friend>
> not sure why you so in business with me, but thank you i think. never had a grown man so much in it, busines it is.
> you like boys much friend> you taking a likin to me i think today.
> some good friends on here, and some scary ones too, not sure about that one with head in hooch hat with indian ammo on it




WHAT?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2011)

HOQ, you bumpin the oldies today.. I'm glad too, this was a great one I've never seen.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 18, 2011)

injun joe said:


> Just got a PM from Crabby. He said tell "Micodaemus, however yuo spiel it, yuo been good freind> Dont be mad wit Crabbybill and JB. We bean sinsire. :et us back inn."






Hooked On Quack said:


> You know you've read too many of Crabby's post when, no matter how bad the spelling, grammar, etc. you know EXACTLY what he's saying!!



 Thanks for bringing him back quack


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had to go back and read this whole thing again. RIP Crabby bill.


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 19, 2011)

RIP Crabby! This was such a classic thread.. Funny to look back through it and count all the ones that were involved and are now banned haha


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 19, 2011)

crabby bill is the only one i miss.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 29, 2011)

tanks for da bump quack we be is friend today.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 29, 2011)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Thanks for bringing him back quack



Lowdy, I miss all the  if they could have just stayed in bounds, this was one funny forum ta keep up wit. Too bad they alls had to go to some , other place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I do have a question, what da heck is a "hooch" hat??






Nobody ever answered my question ??


----------



## injun joe (Nov 8, 2011)

Posters come and posters go, but man in hooche hat with injun ammo lives on!


----------



## mattech (Nov 10, 2011)

dis wuz da gr8tist thred eva!! eye wish i red this 4um more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

Whoops, I did it again . . .


----------



## lilturkeyhunter70 (Oct 11, 2012)

bring him back!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2012)

I still got that Hooch hat wid injun ammo on it too.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I still got that Hooch hat wid injun ammo on it too.


 
Nice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

bored . . .


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored . . .



Obviously


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored . . .


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored . . .



You just can't get ole Jerkbait off your mind......


----------



## booger branch benelli (Mar 1, 2013)

if you post here i think you will get banned.  Everyone ont the first page is.  except nic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> You just can't get ole Jerkbait off your mind......





Jerkie da man !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## injun joe (Mar 19, 2013)

crabbybill said:


> ................., so i try to not be angrie and just drink my scoch whiskie, but when i got back on the wagen, id get mad agin................



There's a Country & Western song trying to get out, right there.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ol stinkbait is


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 3, 2014)

throw back thread....


----------



## Brushcreek (Feb 6, 2014)

RIP CrabbyBill!


----------



## strutlife (Feb 6, 2014)

This right here has been funny up until? Got a good laugh this afternoon.


----------



## strutlife (Feb 6, 2014)

This was better than listening to "Blue Collar Comedy Tour!"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 7, 2014)

booger branch benelli said:


> if you post here i think you will get banned.



Looks like it worked for you too.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Looks like it worked for you too.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------

